# Snails invasion



## zanguli-ya-zamba (11 Feb 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a small problem.
As the title says, I have a snails invasion and it's bothering me a lot ...
There is hundreds of snails in the tank and they excrement every where I have to vacuum the substrate every 3 days. If not the substrate is completely cover of snail excrement.
I know a technique ! turn the CO2 to have deadly concentration of CO2 in the water. But I don't want to mess CO2 in my tank as it is perfect now ...
I don't have any fish inside the tank so I am not worry to kill anything else (I know this is cruel) but I really need to get rid of them, as they are giving me hard life on cleaning the tank every 3 days.

Thanks for your help
cheers


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Feb 2015)

I used to put a kale in the bottom of the tank. 

Next day you´ll have plenty of them over it. Just took it off.  

Repeat the process. 

Big hug


----------



## Edvet (11 Feb 2015)

Put some food in the bottle in the evening, remove in the morning.
(all underwater ofcourse )


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (11 Feb 2015)

Hi guys ,

thanks for your reply.
Jose sorry I don't know what is a Kale ? my english is baaad lol

Edvet what would advice me to put in that bottle please ? I like your idea

Cheers


----------



## Edvet (11 Feb 2015)

Any boiled vegetable, cucumber, courgette, eggplants, sweet potato etc etc, just try a different one each evening., and not a huge piece.


----------



## Bassljne (11 Feb 2015)

Assasain snails? They seem to work pretty well at sorting out other snails.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Feb 2015)

Bassljne said:


> Assasain snails? They seem to work pretty well at sorting out other snails.


Thx Bass 
But I don't have access to these fish in Congo lol. 

Cheers 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Larsen (15 Feb 2015)

Asassin snails are totally boss at this, as their name suggests. 
If you can't get hold of them then traps, either the bottle variety or a piece of vegetable as suggested is your best bet. Gassing snails is not as easy as it may seem. 
You could also try loaches - but then of course you would have loaches. 

//Jan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Feb 2015)

I like the co2 method just lower ph as low as possible and leave it on 24hours a day until all the snails start floating then scoop them out with a net.
I tried this with a tank i was tearing down. it takes a few weeks to be sure you've killed them all though


----------



## MirandaB (16 Feb 2015)

Don't know if you can get hold of any No-planaria from Genchem but that wiped out all my snails...unintentionally I might add


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Apr 2015)

MirandaB said:


> Don't know if you can get hold of any No-planaria from Genchem but that wiped out all my snails...unintentionally I might add



Will this kill the good bacteria and plants aswell though?

Also can you use a bell method on co2 to kill them off or would I need to use an atomiser?


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Apr 2015)

found this which im going to try tonight


----------



## MirandaB (4 Apr 2015)

The no planaria is fine in regards to bacteria and plants


----------



## dougstar (5 Apr 2015)

I had this once and now Im very careful. Treat everything for a week . Asasin snails skunk loaches my all time winner zebra loaches only grow 10cm


----------



## dan4x4 (5 Apr 2015)

MirandaB said:


> The no planaria is fine in regards to bacteria and plants



I can see what Im going to be purchasing today then! Im sick of the things, if they ate hair algae I wouldn't mind but they don't seem to bother.


----------



## bajiaz (5 Apr 2015)

Kale is what is known as "sukuma wiki" in east africa. should be easy to find


----------



## Jay1 (5 Apr 2015)

Can't you get some paint or tipex anything bright dot mark the regulator and body so you have a point of reference where the settings are and then turn up the regulator count how many times the knob does 360 and crank it up afterwards crank it down counting back to where the orignal dials were set in the first place?
I find unless you get the eggs out of the filter they never go away!


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2015)

I've always used eSha Gastropex. Some folk haven't had too much success with it tho'.
However I've found that if I...
dose according to the instructions, and then a week later dose again, after a 50% water change, it works fine...
I've totally eradicated snails in both my low and high-energy tanks this way...
However, TBH I've also always put in a few assassins after a couple more water changes just in case there are any hidden survivors...have you tried getting some via mail order?

*NB* Don't forget to take in to account the capacity of your filter and remove all absorbable filter media...charcoal, purigen etc.


----------



## dan4x4 (7 Apr 2015)

Yeah to honest I never even thought about cleaning the filter, my tank has only been running under 3 weeks. I haven't used the product yet but I killed a few the other day. I know there will still be some but situation is atleast under control, that's using the kale technique and manually removing them.

Thanks to everyones comments! Its great to be able to chat to people about fish tanks! Everyone of my friends/colleagues are uninterested but I find them fascinating!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Aug 2015)

Hi guys 
I finally find a snail assassin in Congo. Today while chatting with Heiko Bleher he told me to put a Congo puffer in my tank for a week or two and he would do the job very well. 
I can find them very easily even catch them my self, put it for 10 days in the tank and release it free in the river. They favorite food is snail ! 









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

